# Steps for filing under 189 visa category



## saksenan (May 2, 2013)

Hi,

I am getting confused visiting various website what are the steps for the migration process, can somebody guide me if the ones listed below are correct. It would be great if somebody can list the right order.

1. Apply for skills verification to ACS
2. Get IELTS score
3. Apply for EOI using skillselect


Is there anything else I am missing?

Any information would be a great help.

Thanks,
Neeraj


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

saksenan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am getting confused visiting various website what are the steps for the migration process, can somebody guide me if the ones listed below are correct. It would be great if somebody can list the right order.
> 
> ...


You are correct

1. Apply for ACS which takes around 2 months. In mean time prepare for IELTS exam
2. Clear IELTS
3. File for EOI which required your ACS result and IELTS score
4. If you have 60 points, you will get invitation for 189 visa depending upon occupation ceiling.
5. If you are short of 60

a. IELTS 7 in each module gives 10 points
IELTS 8 in each module gives 20 points

b. State sponsorship gives you 5 points.


----------



## saksenan (May 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your reply.

Is there a way to understand what is the occupation ceiling, and what happens if it reaches.
Incase where I am 32 years of age(to get max points), does my EOI get rolled to next year or I have to apply again? Would it cause my points to reduce(since applying next I will be 33).


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

saksenan said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> 
> Is there a way to understand what is the occupation ceiling, and what happens if it reaches.
> Incase where I am 32 years of age(to get max points), does my EOI get rolled to next year or I have to apply again? Would it cause my points to reduce(since applying next I will be 33).


visit SkillSelect
Go to reports tab

EOI remains in their database for 2 years and afterwards it gets deleted.
At the *date of invitation* your age will give you points.
If 32 then 30 points, if 33 then 25 points

Once occupation ceiling is reached you will not get invitation and have to wait for July 2013 where the ceilings will be reset.


----------



## saksenan (May 2, 2013)

Thanks again for your reply. The Skillselect linked definitely helped!

I am currently waiting for outcome of skills assessment. I am able to account 65 points for the application(including partner skills). Would IELTS band of 6 matter in rejection of my EOI? I understand minimum they need is competent which is 6, so I am assuming I am good.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Process in a bit detail:

1. Look at skill select site to see which visa would be good for you. To check this:
a) check different ANZSCO codes out there - and their desription - check which one will suit main applicant.
b) check if this anzsco code lies in SOL or CSOL
c) using the points table on skill select site - check how many points you have.
d) if your occupation is on SOL and you have/can make 60 points then you can go for 189 - skilled independent.
e) if your occupation is on CSOL and/or you have/can make 55 points then you can go for 190 - state sponsored.

2) Get IELTS and skill assessed. In any order - keep in mind you have to score IELTS atleast 6 in each module to be eligible for skilled migration. min 7 in each module = 10points. min8 in each module = 20 points.
3) Lodge EOI (expression of interest) with successful assessment + IELTS. EOI is free of cost, EOI does not need any doc upload, just declaration of your details.
4) if get invite - lodge visa .. and so on..

For more detailed version - you can check the link in signature!


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

saksenan said:


> Thanks again for your reply. The Skillselect linked definitely helped!
> 
> I am currently waiting for outcome of skills assessment. I am able to account 65 points for the application(including partner skills). Would IELTS band of 6 matter in rejection of my EOI? I understand minimum they need is competent which is 6, so I am assuming I am good.


There is nothing like rejection of EOI. Either you get invitation or don't get regarding a particular round. Applicants don't get invitation just because there are other members with 60 points having *Visa date of effect* earlier or some quota issue. This is regarding current scenario where there are many applicants getting invitations with 60 points.

Visa date of effect - Is the date time at which EOI shows 60 points or more.

Regarding getting points from your partner, partner skills needs to be assessed. There are certain conditions regarding partner skill points, have a check on it.


----------



## saksenan (May 2, 2013)

Thanks once again for all the valuable inputs!

Yes, I understand the partner skills need to be assessed. For this reason, we are having bought of us get skills assessed through ACS and both have appeared for IELTS but unfortunately the bands are 6 & 6.5


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

Hi we just pplied for our 189 visa after getting invited. i have a few doubts, i am attaching all my documents. should we be ready with the police clearance. or should we wait for the CO to request us for the letter? or is there a link where we can get our PCC requisition letters like the medicals?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> Hi we just pplied for our 189 visa after getting invited. i have a few doubts, i am attaching all my documents. should we be ready with the police clearance. or should we wait for the CO to request us for the letter? or is there a link where we can get our PCC requisition letters like the medicals?


Upload all the documents before CO gets assigned to speed up the process.
For PCC you have to carry out online form submission and then take the appointment. If residence address is same as the address on passport you will get PCC in a day. Here is the link for PCC Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

Mroks said:


> Upload all the documents before CO gets assigned to speed up the process.
> For PCC you have to carry out online form submission and then take the appointment. If residence address is same as the address on passport you will get PCC in a day. Here is the link for PCC Passport Seva, Ministry of External Affairs, Government of India


Hi mroks,
Thank you for the reply. But currently I am located at singapore. And when I called the embassy here they asked me to bring the immigration letter which requires me to get PCC. Will I get that letter before CO is assigned ?


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> Hi mroks,
> Thank you for the reply. But currently I am located at singapore. And when I called the embassy here they asked me to bring the immigration letter which requires me to get PCC. Will I get that letter before CO is assigned ?


Don't have much info on this. Check whether DIAC invitation copy or visa acknowledgement copy works or not.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> Hi mroks,
> Thank you for the reply. But currently I am located at singapore. And when I called the embassy here they asked me to bring the immigration letter which requires me to get PCC. Will I get that letter before CO is assigned ?


This thread has good info on the issue...

Police Certificate from Singapore for non-residents


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

Yes it was helpful . I am a resident of Singapore . So it won't be difficult . But I stayed in India too . That I can get through Indian high commission here. For that also we need go produce request letter. Then from aus as I have studied there for 2 years. That it have applied. so I may have to wait until CO is assigned and request for the documents. &#55357;&#56854;


----------

